# Mtb Trails



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey....my buddy and I are sick of the trails here on long island...looking for a day trip (on a Sunday) some where 2 hr drive in NJ, CT, NY...any suggestions??


----------



## marcski (Oct 5, 2006)

Plenty of great trails up here in Westchester, within 45-1 hour of LI.  Blue mtn in peekskill, graham hills in pleasantville, sprain ridge in yonkers/greenburgh.  

There are also local stashes....  But..

Mianus River park in greenwich/stamford border, ninham up in carmel and stewart airfields up in newburgh.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2006)

There's a lot of stuff in CT, though I'm not familar with it.  Check in with the folks at Crankfire.com, they should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 5, 2006)

Trumbull, CT has tons of good technical trails. Might be too much of a drive, but it's good. If you're going to be in CT I say might as well just go there - there's much more there than at Mianus - which is the closest CT biking place to you.


----------



## Big Game (Oct 5, 2006)

crankfire is awesome for CT. 

Be sure to checkout bikerag.com for more Conn. New York, New Jersey, well mostly everywhere, trails and reviews.

Blue Mountain in Peekskill is great flowy singletrack. The Guys and girls at WMBA did a great job. Ninham in Carmel NY is a very popular spot.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 5, 2006)

i grew up in portlang/glastonbury, but wasnt into mtn biking back then...my folks still live there so we can stay with them and make a weekend out of it...any trails up that way????


----------



## JimG. (Oct 5, 2006)

Big Game said:


> Ninham in Carmel NY is a very popular spot.



Here's another vote for Ninham...used to live near there and I rode Ninham alot. Lots of technical single track and plenty of technical elements to play on. Some intermediate terrain as well. Please respect the fact that these trails are also popular for horseback riding.

Look into the 909 off of the Taconic Parkway too...very similar to Ninham.


----------



## Big Game (Oct 13, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i grew up in portlang/glastonbury, but wasnt into mtn biking back then...my folks still live there so we can stay with them and make a weekend out of it...any trails up that way????



God yes. You have Mesh, Case, Grayville all within 15 minutes. Check out bikerag.


----------

